# Their tithes at work



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 18, 2006)

While I am out on the road, I occasionally drive by this church (if you want to call it that) north of Cincinnati on I-75. The one thing that crosses my mind is the sign at road construction sites that say "Your taxes at work".

Well, I kept thinking about how ostentatious this was at this church. Then the play on words hit my mind: "Their tithes and offerings at work". When you see the link, you'll know what I mean.

http://www.solidrockchurch.org/

It is basically an abominable Nestorian sculpture with an INRI cross in front of it, sitting in a pond that contains water fountains.

The tithes and offerings could have been put to much better use than this.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 18, 2006)

jason, i live in cincinnati and i know some who attend this building for whatever they do on sunday. anyways, it is well noted that those who are members of this church are required to give a copy of their W-2 to make sure they are paying their 10% tithe. the leadership is a disgrace and the members i know have "a form of godliness".


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 18, 2006)

Can I shout "BULLSEYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Matt, here's what comes to mind, now that you've exposed them: It is better to be thought of as a fool than to speak and remove all doubt. By you telling me the truth about that place, it has removed all doubt.

I wonder if Scott Bushey would agree with me that a place like that which requires members to submit their W-2, along with your other exposes, is (NOT "maybe") a cult.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 18, 2006)

> There is one God, Creator of all things, infinitely perfect, and eternally existing in three *manifestations*: Father, Son, and Holy Spirit.
> 
> The Baptism of the Holy Spirit is subsequent to the new birth and the baptism of believers in the Holy Spirit. It is witnessed by the initial physical sign of speaking with other tongues, as the Spirit gives them utterance (Luke 24:49, Acts 1:4-8).



Oneness Pentecostalism = cult

[Edited on 6-19-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 18, 2006)

Lest I forget about Solid Rock Church:

I don't mean to gloat over the situation whatsoever. I find it absolutely tragic that people fall for this kind of stuff along with every other piece of false teaching out there. I am well aware that there are people who will not stand for sound doctrine. They have itching ears. But then again, any of us here on the Board could have been one of them.

I can't thank Almighty God enough for revealing the Truth of His Word to me.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdlongmire_
> 
> 
> > There is one God, Creator of all things, infinitely perfect, and eternally existing in three *manifestations*: Father, Son, and Holy Spirit.
> ...


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> jason, i live in cincinnati and i know some who attend this building for whatever they do on sunday. anyways, it is well noted that those who are members of this church are required to give a copy of their W-2 to make sure they are paying their 10% tithe. the leadership is a disgrace and the members i know have "a form of godliness".



Here's something else I thought about with regards to W-2s. What if a church member loses their job and has to go on unemployment? That state dole won't pay out nearly as much as what that member was making before he/she got laid off or lost their job to some overseas guy who's making a tenth of what the American job paid. That guy is already in a world of hurt, and they expect him to pay a tenth of that dole? That is so unconscionable!


----------



## turmeric (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdlongmire_
> 
> 
> > There is one God, Creator of all things, infinitely perfect, and eternally existing in three *manifestations*: Father, Son, and Holy Spirit.
> ...



They have the Royal Rangers program, that means they're Assemblies of God, I believe, and that denomination would be ve-r-ry interested in that oneness stuff. AG split with the UPC over that very issue!


----------

